# Help with buying pajamas



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

It's very cold here this year and I want to ensure that my babies stay cozy and warm. I've been looking into some jammies for them but I'm not sure what sort would be the best to buy. I dont want them too thin... and I don't want a fabric that has no give/stretch to it, as i think that would not be very comfortable. Can anyone recommend some reasonably priced PJ's that don't slip off and that your fluff doesn't mind wearing? 

Many thanks 


Oh, wanted to add that i have been looking at these ones. Has anyone tried them? http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=20807


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm not sure what you're looking for in terms of 'reasonably' priced. I think most things I look into for the dogs are way overpriced  but I love this website and the I think the prices on PJs are reasonable. The more frilly they are, the more expensive, but there is a vast selection to choose from-some of the PJs are made of fleece too, which might be what you are looking for if it gets really cold at night:

Lucky Puppy Couture Dog Boutique


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you for the link, Shelly, I've bookmarked it  and i agree.. lol most things are most definitely overpriced! I really just wanted something that would fit well and keep them warm.. which is why i was hoping for some opinions on what others have bought for their babies. I know a few ppl got jammies as gifts recently. 

I am buying for two.. So, I really don't want to spend $70 or more on jammies. I think that's just ridiculous. I don't even spoil myself with $70 jammies.. lol


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

I get my pajamas from Baxter Boo. They have a vast selection for different price points so I like it... Not too sure what will work best for you, but it might be worth a look...

Baxterboo.com


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I have a pair of Pj's for Izzy from Lucky Puppy and they are great. Really quality made and fit her nicely. I love them and they are so cute. See the pic of her in the owl pjs. More recently I bought them these striped Pjs from KVsupply.com. There isn't a large selection, but they were only 11.99 and they also are quality made and fit them well. I would highly recommend either of those pjs.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a few pairs of Pajamas for Grace from our wholesale supplier here... I haven't felt up to making any. But they are cheap there. They do sell fleece ones, but we go with the thinner waffle fabric and wear a sweater over them.

Gus doesn't like PJ's, he doesn't like things on his back legs, and prefers long sweaters.

I prefer to spend money on long sweaters for them rather than PJ's....

I'd recommend looking to see if there is a Wholesaler / Warehouse Pet Supplier in your area as things are much cheaper if there is one...

I've seen the sweaters I bought there for sale in another store for $16 when I bought them from the warehouse for $5.

The Dr. Foster's you posted is a great price!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

chicklet and simba said:


> I get my pajamas from Baxter Boo. They have a vast selection for different price points so I like it... Not too sure what will work best for you, but it might be worth a look...
> 
> Baxterboo.com
> 
> ...


Thanks Dani, I'd never heard of baxterboo another great site to add to my collection. lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> I have a pair of Pj's for Izzy from Lucky Puppy and they are great. Really quality made and fit her nicely. I love them and they are so cute. See the pic of her in the owl pjs. More recently I bought them these striped Pjs from KVsupply.com. There isn't a large selection, but they were only 11.99 and they also are quality made and fit them well. I would highly recommend either of those pjs.


Oh my gosh, Christy... Izzy is beyond adorable in both of those!! They look like they fit really well, too. Sometimes you just can't gauge that by the photos on the sites. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## samanthas004 (Sep 23, 2013)

All the the pj's are so cute. I'd love to get some for my baby but I have a question. How do your fluffs use the bathroom with them on? Do they have an opening under the bottom and rear? Or do you remove them when they have to go potty in the night?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

samanthas004 said:


> All the the pj's are so cute. I'd love to get some for my baby but I have a question. How do your fluffs use the bathroom with them on? Do they have an opening under the bottom and rear? Or do you remove them when they have to go potty in the night?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 The ones I have seen are cut out in those areas so as long as it's the right size, there shoudlnt' be an issue with potty on the PJs.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

samanthas004 said:


> All the the pj's are so cute. I'd love to get some for my baby but I have a question. How do your fluffs use the bathroom with them on? Do they have an opening under the bottom and rear? Or do you remove them when they have to go potty in the night?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Here's a butt and tummy pic for you to see how they are cut.  They slop over the legs, but the belly and rear is exposed.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Grace'sMom said:


> I have a few pairs of Pajamas for Grace from our wholesale supplier here... I haven't felt up to making any. But they are cheap there. They do sell fleece ones, but we go with the thinner waffle fabric and wear a sweater over them.
> 
> Gus doesn't like PJ's, he doesn't like things on his back legs, and prefers long sweaters.
> 
> ...


Mine would probably be happier in long sweaters too. We shall soon see..Lol I ended up ordering those one's from Dr. Fosters. The closest warehouse outlet to me is PetEdge, but that's still two hours away and I'd spend any money I'd saved in gas money. I'll take some pictures of them modeling their new jammies when they arrive 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

samanthas004 said:


> All the the pj's are so cute. I'd love to get some for my baby but I have a question. How do your fluffs use the bathroom with them on? Do they have an opening under the bottom and rear? Or do you remove them when they have to go potty in the night?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aren't they adorable?! I think that I'm probably getting them more for me than for them. Lol.. and yes, the jammies are open on the bottom 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> Here's a butt and tummy pic for you to see how they are cut. They slop over the legs, but the belly and rear is exposed.


OMD A belly picture! :wub: Wanna smooch!


----------



## samanthas004 (Sep 23, 2013)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> Here's a butt and tummy pic for you to see how they are cut. They slop over the legs, but the belly and rear is exposed.


Thank you for the pics. I can buy with confidence now!! They are so adorable and look so comfy in them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kweldon (May 1, 2013)

I'm not sure where you live...we recently got a Ross. I've been getting Lily soft fleece hooded sweaters for $5.99.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just love PJ's on the kids....here's a few of Ava's....


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

The A Team said:


> I just love PJ's on the kids....here's a few of Ava's....
> 
> View attachment 177058
> 
> ...


Ava is such a little sweetheart! I just love her, and the camera does too!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

kweldon said:


> I'm not sure where you live...we recently got a Ross. I've been getting Lily soft fleece hooded sweaters for $5.99.


I love Ross.  I've bought tons of cute things there. They don't always have what I'm looking for. It's usually hit and miss. I wanted to get some actual pajamas for them this time

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

We have a Ross here, and I don't think I have ever been in it. We wear "uniforms" to work and I am a t-shirt and jeans type of girl on the weekends, so no need to shop there, but I may go looking for puppy stuff.


----------



## m&m913 (Sep 19, 2013)

We bought a couple of pairs of P's for Max just like the ones from drs foster and smith,Great company too!, from petsmart and love them! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

m&m913 said:


> We bought a couple of pairs of P's for Max just like the ones from drs foster and smith,Great company too!, from petsmart and love them!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Excellent! I'm looking forward to receiving the ones I ordered. I will post pictures 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

